
The Most Annoying Website – JSConf US 2018 [video] - feross
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFZ-pwErSl4&feature=youtu.be&t=16
======
hjek
Don't know whether to laugh or cry at this. Flashback of Windows 95-era
viruses but created in a modern web browser. The GNU LibreJS project should
link to this video. It shows clearly, perhaps too clearly, what is wrong with
running untrusted code in the browser.

To those who can't be bothered to watch the whole talk and don't mind force-
quitting their browser, skip right to the action at
[https://theannoyingsite.com](https://theannoyingsite.com)

I had no idea things like these were still possible in the browser. Very
inspiring, in a wrong way. Thanks for sharing this.

~~~
feross
Creator of the site here :) Thanks for the nice comment. "Very inspiring, in a
wrong way" is what I aspire to with my hacks.

------
Bantros
Fuck me, that is annoying!

